# Is an RB20DET engine legal or illegal in California



## Anthony714 (Aug 4, 2009)

I own a 1989 Nissan 240sx hatckback with an RB20DET engine and I just want to know if this engine is legal or illegal In California cause I got pulled over by CHP and issued me a ticket for loud exhaust and for an emissions violation would it pass the State referee visual test please help


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Fail...................................


----------

